# DP Help!!!!!!!



## HashimKhan1 (Feb 24, 2013)

So, its been 3 months of hell...

I dont know what exactly I have but I think It is DP or DR, I'm hoping you guys can tell me. 3 months ago I was at work and smoked some really potent pot with a co- worker. I immediately started to have an out of body experience, tunnel vision, everything was slow, chills (shacking really hard), I thought I was going crazy. My parents took me to the emergency room, I threw up a couple of times and the next day I was fine. A week I was fine, but then I went out with my friends, and smoked hookah at around 2 Am and came back home, feeling lightheaded, A feeling that I was used to with hookah. I tried falling asleep but couldn't for some reason. I started shaking for no reason, felt my heart rate increase, threw up again, and just felt fear. I could sleep that night. I woke up the next day with the following symptoms

- spaced out

- can't focus

- I feel as though Im in a dream ( go in and out)

- loss of appetite

- panic/ anxiety attacks for no reason

- brain fog

- persistant haze that i'm in

- questioning everything ( is this real?, what is this?, what am I doing right now?)

- eye floaters appear frequently ( strings and dots)

- nausea and vomiting

I want help, I have had a ct scan done and blood work, all came up clear. I have never had this before. How long will this last. Im on anti-depressant medication, just started a week ago. Before this whole thing happened I was drinking alot of caffeine, I was taking pre-workout. I started taking this feb. of 2012, energy drinks, Starbucks double shots etc. Before that I never really drank any caffeine. When I drink caffeine with my symptoms now it make it 10X worse.

These feelings are persistant, and feel worse when I have more anxiety. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

If cannabis sends you the emergency room, you should probably not smoke it. It is not likely that smoking cannabis causes vitreous floaters in your eye fluid. What little information there is on the internet suggests that there are inhibitory neurological processes that filter them out. Floaters are listed as a symptom of HPPD, and cannabis is not technically a psychedelic, but I have read enough anecdotal information to suggest that cannabis can make floaters appear more prominently in some individuals.I also have the same issue with heavy floaters appearing approximately 2 months following a bad cannabis experience. They may not be indicate a serious problem, but they sure are a quality of life issue for me.


----------



## HashimKhan1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Susto said:


> sounds like DP, weed is just the trigger of a deeper psychological issue, so don't blame yourself for smoking cause you'd develop it at some point anyway. to cure it, only through specific psychotherapy


Thanks for the reply, as far as the underlying problem, I have no idea what it could be, I was perfectly happy before this, I guess my only fear at this point is that this will never go away and I will forget how to live my life, I was truly grateful for the life I had before this happened


----------



## HashimKhan1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Selig said:


> My personal belief on the floaters is that you simply notice them more once becoming subject to a disorder like this. It thrives on hyper-awareness, so it's expected that smaller things become more pronounced. I say this because I went through the same situation with floaters, and tried all types of vitamins and pseudo-diets to get rid of them. When I recovered the first time I stopped noticing them. They are always there, like they are for many, but the hyper-awareness made them prominent.


 I agree with you, I only started noticing this until, my DP got worse, like the past 2 weeks, but now I am much more relaxed and don't see them as much, although I am a little better, will this ever go away 100%?


----------



## HashimKhan1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Could all this be caffeine related?... Considering I would never drink a lot of caffeine 5 months before this started happening


----------

